# what's in your eggs?



## Mr_Dove (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm looking for a bit more variety in my breakfast eggs.  Here's what i usually add.

jalepeno
onion
tomato
cheese
diced bacon
red pepper
black pepper
salt
sour cream

Sometimes I make the eggs over easy and mash them up with all the ingredients.  Egg yolk and melted cheese make a great breakfast sauce.  This ALWAYS goes inside a tortilla.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

That sounds wonderful.

I like all the same things in my eggs
but you can add
Canadian Bacon and
Mushrooms


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2005)

This time of year, I like a semi-hard fried egg, bacon, cheese and a slice of tomato on texas toast or English muffin (toasted).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 28, 2005)

A little salsa on top would be good.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 28, 2005)

Sausage or a hotdog would be nice.

Try other kinds of peppers as well.


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2005)

sausage and green peppers (if you like them)


----------



## Tutalady (Jul 28, 2005)

sauteed banana peppers and topped with salsa


----------



## Shunka (Jul 28, 2005)

Have you tried cream or cottage cheese with your eggs? I like to scramble eggs with cottage cheese mixed in them and have that on toast, topped with salsa.


----------



## callie (Jul 29, 2005)

nothin' beats a scrambled egg/mustard sandwich on toasted bread.


----------



## kyles (Jul 29, 2005)

Moved to specialist forum


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 29, 2005)

How about veggies?  Broccoli, zucchini, or potatoes.  I also like to add chopped fresh garlic.  Ham or kielbasa make good additions also.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Jul 29, 2005)

Mongolian Fire Oil.  It's a pretty good seasoning and it works well for me on scrambled eggs.


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (Jul 30, 2005)

I enjoy putting 1/2 cup of last nights pasta (pre heated 30 seconds in microwave) into a nonstick pan preheated to medium with 1 tblspn of EVOO and then I pour a well whipped egg over it and cook for 6 minutes per side use a spatula to turn, it should be a solid one piece patty, do not touch it after the egg is pored in except to turn it over(a poor man's pasta fritata)
Rice that is left over gets a similar treatment except that I premix the egg and rice, same cooking as pasta..
I serve salsa over the rice and parmesan over the pasta...
Enjoy.

EXPAT


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2005)

I love "breakfast burritos"  Mr Dove that sounds awesome.  I will try that over easy as you suggest!  I aiso love refried beans any time of day or night so I would drop a sppon of them inside!  Tomorrow!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2005)

I had the most perfect omlette in Calif. several years ago.  It was in a little coffee shop in small ocean town mid way down RT1.  It had fresh spinach, shallot, feta, linguisa, mushrooms, tomato, some local peppers.  It was perfectly cooked: soft and blonde, and was sided by corn tortilla and guacamole.  To this day it is a legendary egg experience.


----------



## amber (Jul 30, 2005)

I love a recipe that Mish put on here for a bacon potatoe frittata.  Do a search on here for frittata and you'll find it.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## Foodfiend (Jul 30, 2005)

I like corn in mine.  Also mushrooms and onions.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I love a recipe that Mish put on here for a bacon potatoe frittata. Do a search on here for frittata and you'll find it. I highly recommend it!


 
Here is Mish's recipe. I had it copied into my files.

*Bacon Potato Frittata*
4-6 servings

4 slices bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
12 oz. Potatoes (2 medium), cut into 1/4-inch slices (about 2 cups) 
6 eggs, slightly beaten 
1/4 cup milk 
1/2 tsp. ground black pepper 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1 1/2 cups grated Parmesan cheese (6 oz.) 
1/2 cup thinly sliced green onion 
2 Tbsp. snipped fresh basil or 2 tsp. dried basil, crushed 
Salsa and/or dairy sour cream (optional) 

In large nonstick skillet, cook bacon over medium heat until crisp. Drain bacon, reserving 2 tablespoons drippings in skillet. Add potato to reserved drippings. Cover and cook for 12 to 15 minutes or until tender and lightly browned, turning potato occasionally. (If potato browns too quickly, reduce heat to medium-low.)

Meanwhile, in medium bowl, combine eggs, milk, pepper, and salt. Stir in Parmesan cheese, green onion, and basil; set aside.

Spread potato in even layer in skillet; sprinkle with bacon. Pour in egg mixture. Cover and cook over medium-low heat for 15 to 20 minutes or just until surface of egg is set. (If necessary, reduce heat to low to allow center to cook through without overcooking edge.)

Loosen edge of frittata; carefully invert onto serving plate. Cut into wedges. If desired, serve with salsa and /or sour cream.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11278


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 31, 2005)

I like making omelettes with diced zucchini, mushroom, onion and cheese when available. 

I also do this think where I make 3 connected easy over eggs and fold it over with cheese inside. Then you end up with an omemelte that has unburst yolkes inside besides melted cheese... while eating it turns into a gooey, cheesy treat. 

Also love eggs scrambled with potato and sinaloa style chorizo.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 31, 2005)

VIDEODROME said:
			
		

> Mongolian Fire Oil.  It's a pretty good seasoning and it works well for me on scrambled eggs.




As a side note: have you tried that stuff on your buisquits instead of butter? I love the taste.


----------



## callie (Jul 31, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> I like making omelettes with diced zucchini, mushroom, onion and cheese when available.
> 
> I also do this think where I make 3 connected easy over eggs and fold it over with cheese inside. Then you end up with an omemelte that has unburst yolkes inside besides melted cheese... while eating it turns into a gooey, cheesy treat.
> 
> Also love eggs scrambled with potato and sinaloa style chorizo.


 
YUM!  The connected easy over eggs sound great.  I don't know if I'm talented enough to achieve that without breaking any yolks, though.


----------

